# One-Line Notepad Paragraphs...



## anandk (Sep 15, 2006)

it used to bug me reading a 1 line paragraph, and to scroll and scroll to the right; till i made a simple little discovery. felt like sharing it here, with those who may not know about it...

actually, this occurs when the WordWrap setting has not been checked. to set it, select 'Format' in Notepad's main menu and click on 'Word Wrap'. The paragraphs will be formatted to fit the width of the window ! made life a li'l easier for me


----------



## romeo_8693 (Sep 16, 2006)

too old!!!!


----------



## hemant_mathur (Sep 16, 2006)

Ya too old .. but still lots of people dont know about this !!


----------



## ketanbodas (Sep 16, 2006)

Shiiit, I did not know that. Thanks man.


----------



## rohan (Sep 16, 2006)

WTF??? is this a tutorial??


----------



## champ_rock (Sep 17, 2006)

old but still handy.. and its always good for those who dont know it


----------



## anandk (Sep 17, 2006)

rohan said:
			
		

> WTF??? is this a tutorial??



its a small, old but handy tip for those who may not know about it. 
experts should ofcourse ignore ! 

this forum is for all u know : noobs, learners, experts, and uber-techies like u too


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 17, 2006)

I don't know that.Thanks !


----------



## EagerBeaver (Sep 17, 2006)

I didnt knows this Thank You I had the same boring problem. Keep posting Ignore others comments ples.


----------



## nishant_nms (Sep 17, 2006)

even I was not knowing that


----------



## ahref (Sep 17, 2006)

> select 'Format' in Notepad's main menu and click on 'Word Wrap'. The paragraphs will be formatted to fit the width of the window !


Thanx for sharing this great piece of info.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 17, 2006)

One more thing which I'll want to add is that when u enable *Word Wrap* feature, the *Status Bar* will be disabled and the option will also be grayed out in *View* menu.

But there is a work around for it  

Just open *regedit* and goto:

*HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Notepad*

And in right-side pane, change the value of DWORD value *StatusBar* to *1*


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 17, 2006)

Lol and I thought even the worst of all geekiness knew Wordwrap !


----------



## mediator (Sep 17, 2006)

@Vishal....Ur GOD!!


----------



## Vyasram (Sep 17, 2006)

vishal, have u learnt the entire windows registry structure


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 17, 2006)

lol  

thats bcoz registry hacking & resource hacking r my favorite time-pass and I love them  

but guys! behind this knowledge r ur precious comments & appreciations, which always encourage me to go forward and do something extra-n-special in these fields


----------



## rohan (Sep 17, 2006)

anandk said:
			
		

> its a small, old but handy tip for those who may not know about it.
> experts should ofcourse ignore !
> 
> this forum is for all u know : noobs, learners, experts, and *uber-techies like u* too



now.. please don't be so harsh on this kiddie here


----------



## abhi_shake (Oct 10, 2006)

thanks man!! it life easier for me too


----------



## anandk (Oct 10, 2006)

rohan said:
			
		

> now.. please don't be so harsh on this kiddie here


----------



## nikhilrao (Oct 10, 2006)

abhi_shake said:
			
		

> thanks man!! it life easier for me too


 
S me here. Thank You


----------



## Official Techie (Oct 11, 2006)

i knew it when i was in fifth


----------



## sysfilez (Oct 11, 2006)

so silly. i opened this thread thinking something interesting. word wrap..


----------



## ruthless (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Oct 11, 2006)

thankx,all this time I've been scrolling and scrolling


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 11, 2006)

Vishal is GOD.


----------



## freakitude (Oct 12, 2006)

Vishal Gupta ki Jai...


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 12, 2006)

LOL...seriously.. u guys ought to have known this..
__________
feels to me like someone is telling me the shortcut for copy/paste


----------



## anandk (Oct 12, 2006)

ok then  here is one more very basic tip for notepad, which will have "those of you 'who know' " hollering 'old old old' and pulling their hair in frustration...

Open a blank Notepad file 

Write .LOG as the first line of the file, press enter. 
Save the file and close it. 
When u open it next (and every time), Notepad appends the current date and time to the end of the file and places the cursor on the line after.


----------



## freakitude (Oct 12, 2006)

old trick again..


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 12, 2006)

Grrr
are u purposefully doing this!


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Oct 15, 2006)

anandk said:
			
		

> ok then  here is one more very basic tip for notepad, which will have "those of you 'who know' " hollering 'old old old' and pulling their hair in frustration...
> 
> Open a blank Notepad file
> 
> ...


thank you...may your teachings help us all....


----------

